# Where can buy a Rubik's clock + domino?



## nicjsb (Jun 22, 2008)

I'd like to buy Rubik's dominoes and a Rubik's clock, but they don't sell them at any place locally, and I don't see them on cubefans/cube4you... Any idea where I can get them?


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 22, 2008)

Ebay is the only place I've heard of to get the clocks. A quick search:
Clock: http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=Rubik+clock&_sacat=See-All-Categories
Dominoes:
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_npmv=3&_trksid=m38&_nkw=Rubik+domino&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------

